
Top 5 Questions about C/C++ Pointers - ghosthamlet
https://www.programcreek.com/2013/09/top-5-questions-about-c-pointers/
======
blackflame7000
The answer to #1 is almost certainly undefined behavior since the standard
says "the function main shall not be used within a program." \- Just because
it compiles and runs doesn't mean its valid.

